# Newby here, going to get expensive!



## Andy3381 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I currently just use a stove top espresso maker and was about to go for a Sage barista express the other day on an impulse purchase, I probably should have as seen some great setups here I'm leaning towards something like a Rocket Apartemento and all the other extras needed.

thanks

Andy


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Did you budget for a grinder as well. And where are you based. And welcome, and at least you held off on the sage, with being on here you will be able to have read and think.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome - take your time and do some research. The BE is fine (it has grinder limitations) but it may not suit what you're after longer term.


----------



## Andy3381 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks,

Based in the midlands, I want something that will last and relatively easy to maintain, might have to get over to one of the retailers a take a proper look soon.

Andy


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well last it wont (maybe it will) Bella Barista could be a car journey for you, and sample the machines you want. Budget is key


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Don't forget to budget for a decent quality grinder too


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

In fact just shut your eyes, push forward a big wad of cash and we will help you spend it all and some....you may even have something left over to indulge in some double edge shaving.


----------



## adaml (Sep 26, 2018)

I started with a MBK hand grinder and it was a good upgrade to buying pre-ground. In the longer term you may well be better off budgeting for a decent grinder. My hand grinder is now part of my holiday setup with an Aeropress so I never need be without good coffee









Trust me it's an expensive hobby!


----------



## Blueete (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm thinking of selling my ECM Barista and Eureka Mignon...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you think the BE is expensive you might be in for a shock -







Pretty big one so sit down before your read any more of this line. Many spend a lot more on a grinder.

On the spot impulse purchases of a Sage machine often isn't a good idea - if you look at Lakeland's site you'll probably find they come with a longer warrantee but look on the spot by all means.

I still have my Barista Express but had an impulse upgrade to a Sage Dual Boiler. I do rate the Barista Express and it's grinder. Limitations true but I didn't find that a problem. In fact in some respects in certain areas I still think the BE is a better machine than the DB. Grinders - I can tune a shot more precisely with what I have now but taste etc not much if any gain really. The BE settings allowed me to obtain a taste I liked and very similar to what I get now. It's not really possible for me to say one's taste is better than the other.

John

-


----------



## Andy3381 (Sep 15, 2018)

I usually go down the route of buy cheap buy twice logic so temptation to go crazy is there, I nearly spent £1500 on one of those bean to cup integrated kitchen coffee makers so can probably justify a a good setup.

thanks

Andy


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well maybe for slightly over budget dependent on price, someone is selling a Vesuvius for less money than the one that is in the for sale at £1900, and buy a Niche grinder for November, will give you time to have a look around.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jony said:


> Well maybe for slightly over budget dependent on price, someone is selling a Vesuvius for less money than the one that is in the for sale at £1900, and buy a Niche grinder for November, will give you time to have a look around.


..and depending on how it goes, the Niche may actually be a keeper if all the hype lives up to the expectations.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I do agree some may say a few peoples reviews are not enough so we shall see. Do you need it? Buy a nice new phone haha


----------

